# What is best way to store tank?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

let's say the tank is new and I am not planning to use it for a long time. Should I store it with water or dry?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Store it dry, the way the manufacturers do. There is no need to have water in a tank to preserve the silicone.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BillD said:


> Store it dry, the way the manufacturers do. There is no need to have water in a tank to preserve the silicone.


thank you sir

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

How long can you store it before the silicone needs to be resealed? Storage temp? What if the temps hit oh say non climate controlled temps...ie: stored in a shed hitting like 50C inside?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Silicone is designed as a multi-use caulk for indoors and out with a life expectancy of 35 years, and isn't really affected by climate, good or bad. It will withstand a large temperature variation and even exposure to sunlight. Somebody, somewhere, mistakenly assumed that since it is soft and used in aquariums, it needs water to keep it from drying out. It isn't true, but I see it being repeated often enough that it has taken on a life of it's own. I have stored tanks (already old) for 10 years in an unheated garage and cleaned and used them with absolutely no issues, which was as expected, because of the nature of the silicone.


----------

